# Just the other day in the OR:  Crystar Gendis II



## smithdan (Mar 1, 2014)

Another one of my junk store rescues gets a turn.  Half the roll shot but waiting for warmer weather to finish.  Think Crystar made a bunch of these under different brands in the mid to late 50's.  

The glass looked pretty good, nice and clear with even coatings, rather strange to be found along with the poor mechanical quality of the rest of the camera.

It's all taped up just in case.  I do that to all of my oldies after loading.  Pix to follow hopefully.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 1, 2014)

Haven't heard of these but a nice looking camera. Nice work layout you've got going, I've tinkered some but haven't yet taken a camera apart, one of these days I'll have to try it with a non-working junker. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 1, 2014)

That screwdriver set looks awfully familiar... 

Very interesting camera. I agree-I've never heard of such a thing. Great job though.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2014)

WWW.TLR-CAMERAS.COM

Its design reminds me of the Ricohflex I have. A LOT of small TLR makers sprung up in Japan in the 1950's.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 1, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Haven't heard of these but a nice looking camera. Nice work layout you've got going, I've tinkered some but haven't yet taken a camera apart, one of these days I'll have to try it with a non-working junker. Thanks for sharing that.



you could turn it into a working junker...


----------



## smithdan (Mar 1, 2014)

Remains to be seen how it works.  Previous fixup (Vitomatic I) was somewhat dissapointing but I may have asked too much of it (harsh light)  and miserably cold fingers.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> WWW.TLR-CAMERAS.COM
> 
> Its design reminds me of the Ricohflex I have. A LOT of small TLR makers sprung up in Japan in the 1950's.



I have a Super Ricohflex. Found at a garage sale for $1, even had a steel 120 reel inside.

Nice work on the Gendis.......another lives to see the light!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice looking junk. The body looks in great condition.
Looks like you setup your work area for the shot ... mine, not so neat.
I wish I had more junk stores around, as I am running out of items to fix.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 2, 2014)

Some of these old crocks have been in and out of boxes for some 20 years now.  Finally have the time to play with them.

  Good finds are getting scarce.  Picked up a Voigtlander Vitomatic I and a Kodak Pony 828 last month for $50 with a Minolta Himatic G2  thrown in.  Don't usually pounce on the newer ones but the G2 reminded me of my long gone Oly trip 35.

and if I don't keep the work space tidy I loose some fiddly bits.

thanks for the comments everybody


----------



## smithdan (Mar 15, 2014)

Sadly, the operation wasn't a success.  Dry firing worked great but shutter sticks open in use probably because the release lever is pushed more slowly.  Ate up a roll of FP4.  Back on the shelf for now and will rip it apart again later.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 15, 2014)

smithdan said:


> Sadly, the operation wasn't a success.  Dry firing worked great but shutter sticks open in use probably because the release lever is pushed more slowly.  Ate up a roll of FP4.  Back on the shelf for now and will rip it apart again later.



At least you gave it a try......makes me want to dig through my collection and clean/fix one up....! I do use a 1950's Foldlux 620 regularly.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 15, 2014)

You win some, you lose some. I'm losing against a Canon FTb that sometimes just decides it isn't going to fire. Gave it a CLA and it works, but the slow speed mechanism isn't always catching. Don't feel bad, just don't give up on fixing these things. Besides, broken is the best way to get a Rolleiflex.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 15, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, the operation wasn't a success. Dry firing worked great but shutter sticks open in use probably because the release lever is pushed more slowly. Ate up a roll of FP4. Back on the shelf for now and will rip it apart again later.
> ...



I like shooting those old folders.  In the middle of repairing a mid 30's Kodak Senior 620, bellows patching otherwise OK.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 15, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> You win some, you lose some. I'm losing against a Canon FTb that sometimes just decides it isn't going to fire. Gave it a CLA and it works, but the slow speed mechanism isn't always catching. Don't feel bad, just don't give up on fixing these things. Besides, broken is the best way to get a Rolleiflex.



now that would be worth the effort. My 500C on long term loan arrived because it was jammed up again and the previous owner was tired of sending it out for repair. 

Not done with the Gendis yet but perhaps if I really have the urge to shoot 6x6......


AND..  nice work on the Rolleiflex!  just noticed that


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 16, 2014)

smithdan said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > smithdan said:
> ...



Nice. I'll have to post a few pics of my "$1" cameras.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 17, 2014)

smithdan said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > You win some, you lose some. I'm losing against a Canon FTb that sometimes just decides it isn't going to fire. Gave it a CLA and it works, but the slow speed mechanism isn't always catching. Don't feel bad, just don't give up on fixing these things. Besides, broken is the best way to get a Rolleiflex.
> ...



A 500C? Jammed? No way!  That seems to be a common issue as these things get older. As long as the lens shutter was wound before it was removed, then it's all good in the neighborhood. I'd love one, though. My 1600f's been giving me some flak lately, so I think I'll need a V-series as a primary MF camera and that as a backup. Or it's just an excuse to buy another Hasselblad body... and lenses, and backs, and finders, and toys... 

Thanks about the Rollei! It's not my first rodeo with those things. They're fun to work on. Compur shutters are ridiculously easy to get open and clean out. In fact, I just gave a Rollei Automat RF111A (third RF111A I've had, the other was an X-Sync, amongst others) a CLA and it's operational again, but no fun colors. Leather was intact.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 17, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > minicoop1985 said:
> ...


----------



## Redmax1 (Jun 27, 2014)

So I have one just like, everything seems to work fine. I guess I should run some film through it and that would tell me if it works. In the meantime, anyone have an idea on the worth of it and where to get film?

 Cleaning out my camera collection as were downsizing. 

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## smithdan (Jun 29, 2014)

This one takes still available 120 rollfilm. Fastest shutter is 1/100 sec so no more than ISO 125 probably best. Ilford FP4 is a good BW. Think you have a Blacks in Saskatoon and they have it or can get it and let you know where to have it developed. 

No idea of its worth. The demand for film cameras is limited. Do take it out and shoot a roll


Further news on the repair...
Ripped it apart again,  spring for 1/100 sec broken, works great 1/25 and 1/50 so another outing is in its future.


----------

